# Wellness Just for Seniors Dog Food



## Krista1 (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been feeding my schnauzer Wellness food for over 2 years. I recently purchased a small bag of the Senior food at Petco. Upon opening the food (which was not expired), I found that it was contaminated with bugs. The bugs ranged from cocoons, to living larva, to adults with wings. I am disappointed and absolutely appalled that Wellness, which is known as one of the better organic brands, would package and sell this contaminated food. Needless to say, I have switched to another organic brand that does not include bugs in the ingredients. Lesson learned... please inspect your dog food.


----------



## Cindy1 (Apr 15, 2009)

My 12 yr old German Shephard Dog was beginning to suffer urinary infections after a couple of years of being on the grain-free Wellness Core. While he LOVED the flavor of Core (I used to call it doggy-crack), the high protein was hurting him. Since switching to Wellness Sr., he has remained healthy and without the urinary infections. He doesn't like the flavor quite as much & prefers if it is mixed with a quality canned food, but he's doing great! Fortunately, I have not experienced the infestation problem that the other reviewer has.


----------



## Madison1 (Jul 14, 2009)

My 15 1/2 year old terrier mix has been eating Wellness Senior for a year now. She suffers from epileptic seizures and now has early stage renal disease. This is a great food for her renal disease since the phosphorus content is so low AND her seizures are far less frequent now due to the quality ingredients. She is not crazy about the kibble size or how crunchy they are but will eat it when mixed with water and canned food. My hope is that Old Mother Hubbard will realize that these are senior dogs and need a smaller, easier to chew kibble. 
Krista, you have a vivid imagination - thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Steve4 (Oct 9, 2009)

I have also had "bug" problems with Old Mother Hubbard and switched to another brand. After opening new bags of food 3 or 4 times and finding bugs, yes some flew out of the bag, I switched to another brand.


----------



## Angela1 (Oct 4, 2009)

I just picked up my 3rd bag of Wellness Super5Mix Just for Seniors (15# bag) which contained bugs, larvae, etc from Petco. They were nice about exchanging the bags. But after the 3rd infested bag, I do believe it is time to change brands. We have used Wellness for our dogs for the last 4 1/2 years and have always been happy with it.


----------



## carmen2 (Oct 22, 2009)

i just started feeding my dog the senior wellness formula. my dog loves it. but i do agree it is a senior product & the kibbles should be make smaller. any of that happening in the near future?


----------



## Chris4 (Feb 20, 2010)

I just bought a bag of wellness senior food last week. I notice my dog didn't eat all eats food as normal. She has been eating wellness for a 8 months now and never did she not eat here whole portion.


I then really inspected the food there were a small pin size holes in the food, i examiend the food mnore carefully and found some brown/blackish very small bugs living in the food. 

I then did a search to see if anyone else was having this problem and sure enough there are others who experienced the same thing.

I am done with wellness and I won't ever give them a second chance this is terrible i suffered severe itching when feeding my dog and had no idea what was causing it until. 

PLEASE INSPECT YOUR FOOD FOR SMALL TINY HOLES AND BUGS LIVING IN THE FOOD.


----------



## Chris4 (Feb 20, 2010)

Well my local pet store was super cool about it and took the food back and refunded me my purchase i went ahead and started another brand of dog food. I seen some grain free dog food, not sure about those might look into it.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Man that sounds awful. I feed mostly Orijen which is the best their is in my book. When I buy dog food I buy in large bags, then I split it into a couple of smaller bags and store it in an old frigerator (do not freeze your dog food). When I seperate it from the large bag to the smaller ones I always inspect it. You should also smell your dog food, now with Orijen it has a pretty potent smell so you don't have to stick your nose in the bag. Now some of the cheap crap full of corn well turn your stomach. Heck, I even ate one of the Orijen Regional Red kibbles and it tasted pretty good.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Never saw the bug holes, but I will agree with you on the itching.

I too am done with Wellness. Overpriced and made in low grade factories making dirt cheap dog food.

As with Jess, Orijen all the way.


----------



## Chris4 (Feb 20, 2010)

Orijen might look into that food i don't think my local pet store had any of those. I did quick search and found some people were having problems with sharp bones in the food and there were some type of warning our reall on the food.

I went ahead and tried innova brand senior dog food. It was either that our Solid gold senior food.

I also received some samples of natural organics dog food.

I hope these work out, i always looking to buy my dog better quality dry food.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, that is just down right funny. Someone suggesting a recall on Orijen. I suspect you are not who you say or pretend to be. My first thought is you are a salesman from a certain lousy food company who runs around the internet making these kinds of stupid posts. Sharp bones smaller than a half inch could not do harm to the smallest of dog. GROW UP BECAUSE I KNOW WHO YOU ARE.


----------



## Chris4 (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow jess LOL you are acting a little paranoid. I didn't mean to say anything bad about orijen i can't even get it locally, i just did a google search and a some of the first titles were mentioned the word recall that's all I was saying I don't work for no dog food secret agency my friend.


----------



## Chris4 (Feb 20, 2010)

Holy smokes I just also did a search on inova and heard some type of serious problems with the brand that i bought to replace my wellness.


----------



## Antonio1 (Apr 22, 2010)

There was a youtube video showing some guy finding tiny fishbones in one of the orijen foods, I think it was the fish formula or something. But also if you see the youtube video I'm not sure just how sane that individual was and if it was a plot against the brand or what. But I do remember seeing that article. Orijen is not a brand I can find locally so I haven't tried any of the formula's they make. And I refuse to have it shipped that little bag would cost me near $70 after shipping.


----------



## Oregon27 (Aug 17, 2010)

I would believe it is possible that the freshness of bags and storage is a Petco problem not a Wellness problem. I order from smartpak, they ship my 30 # bags flat rate all order $7.95 or free with a coupon code. They test control samples and promise freshness. I have used them for 6 years for dog,cat and horse items.


----------



## Mary12 (Aug 6, 2010)

Aug 2010 - just bought Wellness replacing Canidae which was giving my older Yorkie diarrhea....cut open the SEALED from the factory bag and it was full of webs, larvae and live bugs! My husband just returned it to Complete Petmart. This was SEALED in the bag...had to come from the factory. I'm ready to go to table food for my dogs. This is getting ridiculous trying to find a good dogfood.


----------



## Pru (Oct 12, 2010)

Well, so far so good with Wellness Senior...no bugs detected...YET...but you are all making me nervous and I will be hyper-vigilant from now on.


----------



## Ms_Laura (Nov 4, 2010)

My Basset has been eating Senior Wellness for 4 years, he is 9 now. Two months ago we purchased a large (30lb)bag at Pet Supplies Plus. It contained moths and bug larva. Wellness blamed it on the Pet Store for having Birds saying the moths bored minute holes in the bag (it was a sealed bag). Didn't keep the bag or reciept but called Wellness. They insisted it was improper storage of the food and warm(hot)summer weather (Michigan) and sent us cupons.
The next bag was purchased at PetSmart, smelled differnt but this one contained worms. Called Wellness again. They insisted it was the stores fault again and could not give straight answers. They insist "We stand behind our product" but did not offer a refund or more cupons (which they can keep).Our Basset has been suffering with a horrible skin infection for about 2 months. He would get it off and on for the last 4 years but NEVER this severe. $400 later worth of antibotics, anti yeast pills and anti itch med and it still isn't cleared up finally read this blog and am trying EVO dog food (hope it helps, this is HORRIBLE)The Jerk at Wellness said "We welcome all of you who had trouble to call, we'd "love" to hear from you" I'm sure they have but wont admit it. He was so "Corperate" -- you know, don't get a ---- about your dog or you, as long as they make their money. This attitude is exactly why this country is messed up now in 2010. I'll be pissed if my dog dies so BEWARE dog owners of Wellness.


----------



## Shan1 (Jul 31, 2010)

guys is this true ?????? i thought this was an excellent product and have heard and seen great things about it..


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

LOL, you need to leave a link to all this B.S. your posting here. I for one am sick of your late night rambling. I have heard nothing about this crap your saying about Wellness and I believe their Core line is one of the best dog foods made today. Leave some links or knock this crap off. vaish, I would not believe anything this guy is saying. 

I have been feeding Orijen for well over a year and in that time I have never heard anything about cat FOOD recalls. Quit posting this crap unless your able to supply some links to some facts.


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

Dude you have come here making these accusations not me...You need to prove """your case""" not me!!!!!PROVE WHAT YOU ARE SAYING IS TRUE, I AM NOT MAKING THESE FALSE STATEMENTS!!! I talk to tons of people every day and have heard nothing like what you are saying. YOU ARE THE ONE WHO IS ACCUSING A COMPANY OF SOMETHING, NOT ME... Leave some links or YOU ARE NOTHING BUT A LAIR TO ME. AND NO I DO NOT WORK FOR ANY DOG FOOD MANUFACTURE. Your an idiot telling other people to research what you are saying, OK, I have and you are lying....

Hey Michelle dig that,,,now I have been accused of working for Wellness..Orijen and Horizon Legacy!!!


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

OK, LIAR, I WAS JUST AT MY FAVORITE FORUMS AND NOT ONE POST BACKING YOU UP, NOT ONE. And unlike you I leave links......NOW PROVE YOUR CASE!!!!


http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/


----------



## GermanSheperdlover (Nov 15, 2009)

More proof,, so you need to prove your bull...

http://germanshepherd.informe.com/forum


----------



## Michelle6 (Feb 12, 2010)

Jess-LOL wellness retaliater?? What the hell is your problem?? WHERE ARE YOUR LINKS/PROOF AS TO WHAT YOU ARE SAYING?? I can say that the sky is purple.Does that make it true??? You say that you have done all of this research,where's your proof??


----------



## Dom_Addeo (Dec 4, 2010)

Unfortunately we were forced to stop feeding the Wellness products (dry dog food and the snacks) to our dog, Molly. The dry dog food had small insects, moths, and cob webs. The Wellness bars have had cobwebs. We have called the Wellness 800 number to report these incidents and have been offered coupons. But frankly we have lost faith in the products as this seems to be a systemic issue with the company.


----------



## Sarah9 (Feb 2, 2011)

I found live worms in Wellness Simple Solutions dog food. It made me sick that I had been feeding this food to my dog for days before finding the worms. I wrote to the company. I see now that other Wellness foods have also contained insects. I won't ever buy this brand again and Old Mother Hubbard better start doing something about cleaning up their food.


----------



## Xena (Mar 26, 2011)

In defense of Wellness, and NO I am not a shill for the company, I have been feeding my dogs Wellness for about 6 years now and have bought many bags of food from Pet Supplies Plus. I feed them senior & regular dry formula and canned formulas (they love the new stew mixes) and I have NEVER found bugs or anything suspicious looking in the bags or cans. I also feed them the Old Mother Hubbard treats. My dogs are healthy and have never had any digestive problems due to the food. I would blame the store and their storage of the products for the bugs. I have found bugs in the loose treats that Pet Supplies sells. 

I don't like the idea that they make the food at manufacturers that make crummy brands. But they do claim to thoroughly clean the machines and are inspected by an outside company. I believe them because their reputation depends on their honesty. Nowadays with how fast word travels on the internet, dishonesty would crush a company whose brand is based on quality of their product. 

Are there better brands out there, sure their are. But I'm sticking with Wellness based on my experience. 

FYI, my sister feeds her dogs Purina, bottom of the barrel IMO and she had a dog that lived to 17 years old. So go figure, maybe we're all just wasting our money with these premium brands.


----------



## Brandi2 (May 5, 2011)

I just bought a bag of the Wellness Senior and had NO bugs or foreign objects in the bag. The expiration on the bag is Feb. 2012. I know bugs and stuff CAN get in bags of pet food based on improper storage since I had issues with a feed store. My horse feed was moldy and once opened, the bugs grew. So far, my dog loves Wellness. She picks it out of her other food (since I am mixing right now) and didn't even bother trying to eat her old food this morning. We went for a walk this morning and she was very chipper.


----------



## kim kistenmacher (Aug 18, 2011)

i just wanted to say that i do feed my dogs wellness but i have had a problem with two different bags. they have holes, tiny ones in bottom of bag where the corner is. on both bags there were two tiny holes and ants , probably from my house, found their way in them. the bags were unopened and bought from petsmart.


----------



## Kris4 (Dec 27, 2011)

Just found bugs in the Wellness large breed dog food again. We're changing brands. I've also called their 800# and it's been blamed on all kinds of things....and they sent me a $5 coupon? That's BS. Pay for the bag of food for the inconvenience!!! they even said a little more protein couldn't hurt your dog. These bugs have gotten into my human food as a result of bringing the Wellness food into my home. So, I thought I'd give them a second chance, I'm sorry I did. I'm not in the process of switching my two Golden Retrievers to Innova instead.


----------

